# I Want!



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

how can i get white birds with black tail? anyway to mix bird color to it ?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

You just need to find someone with tail marked old german owls who is willing to sell. if breed isn't issue, occasionally you can find tail marked fantails on eggbid.
Daryl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe it takes a combination of different white genes. Getting a breed where it's already established, is much easier.
Or, if you're okay with some more color on the bird, then you can get stork marked grizzles (homozygous blue grizzle).


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

would a all white bird with colored tail and wings be called a tailmark saddle?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah that's one way to put it. Most people who call birds tail marks are referring to fantails. If the saddle and colored tail is in an Oriental Frill, it'd be called Satinette. So it could differ a little bit depending on what breed it is. But personally that's what I would call it


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

if I was you I would keep an eye on eggbid for white birds with black tails , there has been alot going for pretty cheap lately but it doesnt mean they are great flying birds... but if you are only going for color it might be worth your while


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree with Becky I've got a friend here who breeds white homers from storks x mealy and he quiet frequently has them with black tails maybe someone in the States has them as culls as well?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I get a few young birds marked that way every year. I have never kept any for breeding, so I don't know if they would breed true or not.
Mine mostly come out of white bandits and bandit grizzles.
Keith


----------

